# calipers, recessed mount vs. traditional nutted mount



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

Another question for you all. The bike I'm converting is an old Schwinn. I was thinking about getting long-reach dual-pivot calipers because I don't want to use the center-pull brakes on it now. What are you thoughts on recessed mount vs. traditional nutted mount? Do I have any other options? Suggestions on which calipers I should purchase? I appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps you already know this, but the brake mounting hole needs to be counterbored for recessed mount brakes. If it's not, you have three options: use nutted brakes, counterbore the mounting hole yourself, or have a machine shop counterbore it.

Nashbar sells a long reach dual pivot brake set for 25 bucks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wim said:


> Perhaps you already know this, but the brake mounting hole needs to be counterbored for recessed mount brakes. If it's not, you have three options: use nutted brakes, counterbore the mounting hole yourself, or have a machine shop counterbore it.
> 
> Nashbar sells a long reach dual pivot brake set for 25 bucks.



and for the opposite (already counterbored and want to used nutted brake), you can just get those little plastic insert things that are made for such purpose


----------

